# Forever loving my Pippi



## cheryl

*Pippi's story *

*I came on here last night,to write Pippi's story,but i was finding it veryhard ,so i justgot outta here,and now i have his story to share.i wrote it out on wordpad first because i didn't want to lose it since itis so long*

I thought it would be so much easier to post Pippi'sthread that links to the infirmaryinstead here http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27654&forum_id=16

Pippi sure was a littlefighter

I love this picture of Pippi,he just looks like he has the face of an angel..except for the nutripet that he had gotten on his fur and his ear....this picture is one of a few lasts ones that had been taken of Pippi about a week before he died












I'm missing my Pippi so much..it was a tough eight months...a lot of heartache,fustration,lots of tears,anger,and lots more tears...when there were no answers for Pippi....and there were even more tears when it was final that Pippi had EC,he was never going to recover,but instead just slowly slip away until the end,and as much as i knew that EC would take Pippi away,i never really prepared myself....it was still a tremendous shock to me to find that he went to sleep and never woke up again Strawberry came and showed him the way to the Rainbow Bridge,i wrapped him up in a towel and i held him in my arms and kept repeating over and over that i was sorry this happened,i was just bawling like a baby,i was already missing him that morning...there was no more of me having to take care of him...no more routine to go through...no more anything...just the silence of my tears falling down my cheeks 

EC taking over Pippi's little body...attacking his nervous system,but as he had gone through so much over the months,EC never took that spark away,that spark onlydied when Pippi died ....he never lost that will to live either,he had fought hard for a long time,i knew he didn't want to leave either but somehow he knew...Pippi had always been a licker,but he just continously licked me until the day he died.

Missing my Pippi

Pippi looking very healthy






Pippi's little blue urn






And another






I'm going to make a very nice little memorial for him

Will post more pictures of Pippi soon,and i'm almost done with his slideshow,so will post that soon as well

Pippi...Oct 04-26 Dec 07

Loving my Pippi forever

:sad:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

It's great to learn about dear little Pippi's life in your beautiful write-up. I visited the first time to read and see his urn and the picture(s), then fell silent, the tears come from here too. So I'm back now to add solace; Pippi left way too soon yet fought bravely. Those kisses are tough to forget. Hugs,
Please post more photos when you can.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:tears2:

RIP Pippi. Binky with Strawberry while you wait for Mama.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry for your loss. We know now that GingerSpice also had EC (or we have reason to believe it) - I can almost picture her and Pippi binkying side by side and saying, "Tell me....did that hay make me look fat? I could swear I've put some weight on since I came here....let's go binky some more..."

Peg


----------



## Eve

I'm so very sorry Cheryl. Binky free gorgeous Pippi. :rainbow::hearts


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:sad:Oh Cheryl...Pippi always held a very special place in my heart. He was such a fighter, and no matter what life threw at him he always kept his spirit. 

We'll all miss you so much Pippi, you were an incredible rabbit. Binky free little one.:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

Thanks everyone :hug:

I know what i had written about Pippi has all been heard before in Pippi's thread in the infirmary...but i'm going to confess and say that i cannot stop thinking what EC did to Pippi,i'm still thinking about it just a bit to much...i cannot stop thinking how i tried so hard tohelp Pippi...yet his little bodyjustkept slowly fading away...and i couldn't do anything to stop it...i'm just thinking about it all the time

........................................................................................................................................



One day me and my son went down to the pet shop to get some pellets for the bunnies,so while we were in there,i had a look at the bunnies...there were two girls and a boy...there was one white with red eyes(Raspberry) another white one with grey as well(Jack) and then there was this little tiny brownish-orangish coloured one,it looked way to young it was so small that it could hide in it's own longfur.So i was just going to take the two girls and leave the boy there...but then the boy who i named Jack gave methis big eyed stare....ok then you can come to.

I had eight bunnies and now that was it!.

We went home and i took the little orangish coloured one out of the box who i named Pippi...well Pippi just sat there,she didn't even move an inch(i say she because that is what i was told),she was so terrified,so i picked her up and she fit in the palm of my hand,and she gave me this incredible look....i knew she was going to be a veryspecial little bunny.

I didn't have a camera at the time,so i have missed out on looking at my bunnies baby pictures 

The only thing wrong with bunnies is that they grow up to fast...it's like 'don't blink'

Jack was desexed at four months old...i was also in the process of getting the girls done also....then a few months down the track,Daisy had 3babies one unexpected day...i cannot tell you just how shocked i was....i had to call my son to help me pick my jaw up of the ground,literally lol...i had never seen baby bunnies in my life.

My first thought was Pippi....Pippi wasn't a girl like the girl in the shop had said...Pippi was a boy....welli marched him straightdown to the vet tobe neutered the next day..if i had known he was a boy,he would have been neutered the same day as Jack....but the damage was done and i had an extra three babies...sadly one of the babies died at a week old ,the other two were thriving so well. Baby(rip) and Charlie

Then a few weeks later,my Marshmallow had three unexpected babies....ohh my bloody goodness...not more babies. Cassidy,Marley and Chocolate Bunny

The girls looked after their babies so good..i was so proud of them..when i would hold Daisy's babies,she would come over to make sure that i was being gentle,and when i put the babies back,Daisy stuck her nose in the nest to make sure i put them back properly...she was so cute at being the perfect mum....Marshmallow didn't really care if i picked up her babies,she would see me pick them up but she never came over to see what i was doing 

Charlie,who is Daisy's daughter is the only one that really looks like her daddy Pippi,Chocolate Bunny used to look like Pippi a lot when she was younger,but her fur has changed over time

So now i had 13 bunnies....everyone said to me that i should rehomethe babies,but of course i couldn't,i watched them grow up!

I had to seperate Pippi and Jack after a while because Pippi started to hate Jack..i couldn't leave them together anymore.

All that long fur that Pippi had when he was a baby..was no more..it all grew out and he just ended up with short fur,and other than being a little bugger with Jack,Pippi was a very quiet bunny...he didn't really get into mischief like the others...he was more laid back....he didn't chew anything he wasn't supposed to....he was just an awesome little bunny....he did love his cardboard boxes though..he loved sitting inside them....and he absolutely loved going outside...he loved to run up and down this little step i have....i would sit there and just watch him zooming around the backyard...he would have so much fun.

That first day of bringingPippi home from the pet shop,was the beginning of a very special bond...i knew from day one that there was that'something' about Pippi.

That bond we shared was priceless, like the bond i have with my other bunnies,but when Pippi was going through all those bad times,ithad made that bond even tighter....i'm missing Pippi terribly 

He's been gone almost two weeks now


----------



## tonyshuman

This is a beautiful tribute to an unforgettable bunny. RIP Pippi.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love your story about Pippi's babies. It put a huge smile on my face - what a little stinker. He sure got around while he could!!

Pippi was such a special little bunny boy and will never be forgotten. RIP Pippi.


----------



## cheryl

First of,i thought i would just let you all know that i edited Pippi's story a bit,i thought it is better the way it is now.

Thankyou Tonyshuman 

Patti,Pippi sure had me fooled when he was younger...but i didn't know much back then,and i took the girls word for it that Pippi was a girl...that's why i gave him the name Pippi...because he was so cute and he had long fur...i felt stupid after i found out that he was actually a boy...the hard way 



I justneed to get something of my mind,i didn't say anything before because i didn't want you all to think i was a silly old goose or anything..but JimD had posted this beautiful picture of the sunset

I just stared at it and tears just fell down my cheeks....when my other bunnies had died,i had always asked them to please give me a sign that everything is ok....i never got any sign though....just before Pippi died i would always say to him please give me some kind of a sign that you are free and happy when you go...and the morning when i found he had died...i wrapped him up in a towel and cried and cried and i begged for him to please give me some kind of a sign that he's ok now.

Pippi died between the hours of 12:00am-5:30am...the morning after christmas.

Maybe i'm hoping a bit to much..but maybe that really was Pippi's goodbye,he's happy ,he's free and he's now back with his girl Strawberry....he knew i wouldn't miss his sign by someone posting it for him...and he found that person in Jim...maybe Jim just happened to be at the right spot at the right time.

Thankyou Jim...:hugsquish:

This is the picture...it's so pretty....i took this from Pippi's thread in the infirmary


I was away when Pippi went to the Bridge....somehow I had a feeling that I might be.
I went to the mountains for the Xmas week. The weather was lousy...what else to expect in the mountains during winter!
I only had one day that was nice....and the sunset was absolutely gorgeous!
It was Xmas day!



It was Pippi's "See ya later!":






*Goodbye my little furry friend...you will be forever in my heart*






And Peg...yeah i can just see Pippi with Gingerspice...maybe comparing stories with each other.


----------



## timetowaste

it WAS pippi's goodbye!!!! it was SO beautiful too! god things like this just make me hurt inside so badly, in happiness for how he stuck it out for this last christmas with you, and in sadness because he is gone from sight for you.

RIP pippi boy, always remembered, never forgotten.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JimD

*cheryl wrote: *


> ....he knew i wouldn't miss his sign by someone posting it for him...and he found that person in Jim...maybe Jim just happened to be at the right spot at the right time.
> 
> Thankyou Jim...:hugsquish:



You are so very welcome.:hug2:

I'd like to think that I was there for both of you.


It was no doing of mine, though. 

These little bundles of fur are more self aware than any of us could ever know.

Forget the eagles, wolves, bears....if I had a spiritguide....I'd want it to be a bunnie!!

*******************************************************************

Scene at the Bridge:

Pippi runs over to an elderly gentleman sitting on a bench...

Pippi: "I think I know you."
Buck:" Hi, Pippi....I'm Buck Jones."
Pippi: "Yeah...that's right. Can I tell my Mum that everything is okay now? Pleeeeze?"
Buck: "I think we can do that. I can send a rainbow or a butterfly....or how about a sunset?"
Pippi: "Oh, yes! A sunset!!!"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Cheryl,

I did not know what to say when you first posted Pippi's bridge. I just didn't. 

I love the stories, you're a great story teller! I loved hearing about the petshop when you got the buns.

That sunset is gorgeous! Aw, Pippi, you gave that to mommy. I think that's wonderful. (Thanks Jim.)

Pippi, sticking around as long as you did for mommy was a wonderful thing, and it's helped her to know you stuck with her through Christmas, what a gift. We'll never forget you and the strength you had.

ink iris:Crystal


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Oh my I am so sorry for your loss, i sit here with tears running down my face and my two kids asking me if i am ok . /i am so sorry for your loss of your baby.


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh,there goes the tears again....all your messages are so sweet

Tracey,Pippi was so sospecial,and how he had his last christmas with me.,,it's something that i will treasure forever...especially when i could have lost him at any time,but somehow he wanted christmas with me...thanks Tracey :hug:

Jim..you are so awesome,when you first posted that picture,the tears just fell down my face....i'm missing Pippi so much after what we had been through together,somehow that picture just mean't the world to me...aww and i love what you wrote about that little scene at the bridge...how sweet is that....yeah i can picture that to....thankyou Jim :hug:

Crystal..Pippi was just so much a little fighter,i cannot believe what a fight he put up to,it's still very very sad though for what he went through....but i'm happy that he wanted to spend christmas with me,i still cannot believe it though...how he just went the morning after christmas.......it's just sad.... thanks Crystal :hug:

Theicequeen(Fran?)....For Pippi to have fought for so long,just shows me what a brave little boy he was....i still see him hopping to me and licking my arm....he was one gorgeous little boy....and thankyou:hug:



He's been gone two weeks yesterday,i still think about him constantly....i still see that gorgeous little face with those big innocent eyes....i really really miss him.

Pippi's little blue urn is sitting on the cupboard in my loungeroom....i know he and the others are watching over me....i can feel it sometimes



I'm missing my Pippi so so much 

Cheryl


----------



## timetowaste

well, i mean, pippi's watching you SOMETIMES...the rest of his day is spent with his friends binkying and grazing and relaxing  

of course he is watching you cheryl! he will be patiently waiting (for a lonnnnng time of course!) for you to hug him again someday  you are his mommy! now he can watch over you the way you watched over him for sooooooo long!

tracy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I really love hearing about Pippi, Cheryl, it kind of still keeps him here for all of us. I know I'll never ever forget about that little guy...he was *very *special.:tears2:

Many hugs to you Cheryl, I know what you're going through.:hug:

ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Tracey :hug:....i know he's still around...like the others as well....i can feel it sometimes especially when i'm on the pc...i can feel something brushing against my legs...but when i look down there is nothing there....it's happened to many times for me just to brush it of as nothing now,i like to believe that he is still here in spirit with me

Thanks Jess :hug:....I know Pippi was a very special little boy...after everything he had been through for a long time,we developed this extra awesome special bond,i have a close bond with all my bunnies...but when you go through such an ordeal with one bunny...it just does something to you.....you know

Pippi was just the sweetest little bunny....it's just so sad that he died because of what he had...it hurts just missing him 



Well i finally got Pippi's slideshow finished....i had searched everywhere for a particular song,but every music store i went to didn't have the cd i wanted...i was getting quite annoyed...and then yesterday i happened to find a music store far away but they only had one of the cd's that i wanted...so i quickly grabbed it.

The first lot of pictures are of a veryhealthy looking Pippi,he used to be quite chubby...some of those pictures are even taken the same year that Pippi got sick....it just shows how quickly EC took over Pippi's life 

The song i used is from Linda Ronstadt,and it's called Goodbye my friend

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzeI86tKAo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzeI86tKAo4[/ame]

:sad:It was very sad to make this for Pippi...i'm missing him terribly

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny

That was so beautiful Cheryl. The music was absolutely perfect. I couldn't help crying watching Pippi. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Patti 

I have so many happy memories of Pippi...i loved him like crazy

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:bigtears:I'm a sloppy mess...

It's really so overwhelming, Cheryl, it's soooo beautiful.ink iris:


----------



## timetowaste

oh my god

what song is this

my heart just broke into pieces. i'm just in tears right now. 

i feel like that video said it all, and we should like, close this thread because this is goodbye.

this is so sad, i can't say i'm sorry enough.

we love you pippi!!!!!!


tracy (and of course, nemo)


----------



## Ringer

OMG I am a chump. I can't read these tributes without crying my heart out. It takes one of us to realize what it feels like. 

When I saw that sunset I knew that dear Pippi had indeed let you know that he was OK. How beautiful and heartwarming. These buns touch our hearts in a way that is almost surreal. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I often think of my Ringer and Brownie leaving and I don't know how I will cope. Ringie has been with me during bypass heart surgery and loss of clear eyesight due to diabetes. She is always there for me. Who or what could ever replace her?


----------



## Ringer

O just tried to edit but the board won't let me.

Anyway I wanted to say how adorable I think Pippi was. He reminded me of the rabbit on the cover of the rabbits annual magazine 07.

His eyes were very sweet and gentle. I would have fallen in love also.


----------



## Darfi

Dang, i'm reading all the special stories about your Pippi and I can't help the streaming tears. I just feel Prince's loss so strongly being that it happened so recently and I have such empathy for you. I look at the pictures of Pippi and I wish I could have provided a tunnel and a backyard for Prince. Atleast I got a harness and took him outside with me sometimes just to enjoy the solid Earth and fresh air. Pippi was so lucky that you found him there at the pet store. He had such a fantastic mom! He will probably out binky my Prince who was a professional Binkyer!

R.I.P. Pippi, keep my Prince company up there and tell him I miss him too!


----------



## cheryl

Crystal,it was hard for me to make that for Pippi,to look at those pictures from when he was a healthy little boy and to see how he lost all that weight,it's very sad 

Tracey..i know i just love that song..it's by Linda Ronsdadt..when i heard it,i knew it was just perfect

Ringer...bunnies i think are the best medicine that you can have when someone is going through a rough time in their life,i'm sorry to hear that you had to have bypass surgery,but i'm glad that Ringer was there for you..they can be so comforting 

Darfi...I'm so very verysorry that you lost your Prince ,i know he'sbinkying around and having a good ol time with my Pippi and all the other little bunnies up in Rainbow Bridge.

Thankyou for all your kind comments everyone :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## Haley

Oh Cheryl, that slideshow was so beautiful. My heart just aches for you. You have suffered so much loss this year, far too much.

Pippi was such a beautiful boy. Such a strong, brave fighter. And you helped him every step of the way. You helped him fight and you showed him love up until the end. I know without a doubt that he knew every minute how much you loved him. 

But he's in a better place now; Hes with his beauiful girl and theyre watching over you until you meet again.

I know this year has been so difficult. Remember we're always here for you.

-Haley


----------



## Haley

Cheryl,

I dont know if you ever read this story but it always touches my heart and brings me to tears. I thought maybe it would bring you some comfort. 

[align=left] :rainbow:

The little orange boy stopped. Behind him, kitties and puppieswere playing, chasing each other and wrestling in the warm sunshine. It looked like so much fun, but in front of him, through the clear stillness of the pond's water, he could see his mommy. And she was crying. He pawed at the water, trying to get at her, and when that didn't work, he jumped into the shallow water. All that got him was wet and Mommy's image danced away in the ripples. "Mommy!" he cried. [/align]
"Is something wrong?" The little orange boy turned around. A lady was standing at the edge of the pond, her eyes sad but filled with love. The little orange boy sighed and walked out of the water. "There's been a mistake," he said. "I'm not supposed to be here." He looked back at the water. It was starting to still again and his mommy's image was coming back. "I'm just a baby. Mommy said it had to be a mistake. She said I wasn't supposed to come here yet." 

The kind lady sighed and sat down on the grass. 

The little orange boy climbed into her lap. It wasn't Mommy's lap, but it was almost as good. When she started to pet him and scratch under his chin like he liked, he started to purr. He hadn't wanted to, but he couldn't help it. "I'm afraid there is no mistake. You are supposed to be here and your mommy knows it deep down in her heart," the lady said. The little orange boy sighed and laid his head on the lady's leg. "But she's so sad. It hurts me to see her cry. And daddy too." 

"But they knew right from the beginning this would happen." 

"That I was sick?" That surprised the little orange boy. No one had ever said anything and he had listened when they thought he was sleeping. All he had heard them talk about was how cute he was or how fast he was or how big he was getting. "No, not that you were sick," the lady said. "But you see, they chose tears." 
"No, they didn't," the little orange boy argued. Who would choose to cry? The lady gently brushed the top of his head with a kiss. It made him feel safe and loved and warm- but he still worried about his mommy. "Let me tell you a story," the lady said. 
The little orange boy looked up and saw other animals gathering around. Cats- Big Boy and Snowball and Shamus and Abby and little Cleo and Robin. Merlin and Toby and Iggy and Zachary. Sweetie and Kamatte and OBie. Dogs too- Sally and Baby and Morgan and Rocky and Belle. Even a lizard named Clyde and some rats named Saffron and Becky and a hamster named Odo. They all lay down near the kind lady and looked up at her, waiting. 

She smiled at them and began: 

A long long time ago, the Loving Ones went to the Angel in Charge. They were lonesome and asked the angel to help them. 

The angel took them to a wall of windows and let them look out the first window at all sorts of things- dolls and stuffed animals and cars and toys and sporting events. "Here are things you can love," the angel said. "They will keep you from being lonesome." "Oh, thank you," the Loving Ones said. "These are just what we need." "You have chosen Pleasure," the angel told them. 

But after a time the Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "Things are okay to love," they said. "But they don't care that we love them."

The Angel in Charge led them over to the second window. It looked out at all sorts of wild animals. "Here are animals to love," he said. 

"They will know you love them." So the Loving Ones hurried out to care for the wild animals. 

"You have chosen Satisfaction," the angel said. 

Some of the Loving Ones worked at zoos and wild animal preserves, some just had bird feeders in their yards, but after a time they all came back to the Angel in Charge. "They know we love them," they told the angel. "But they don't love us back. We want to be loved in return."

So the angel took them to the third window and showed them lots of people walking around, hurrying places. "Here are people for you to love," the angel told them. 

So the Loving Ones hurried off to find other people to love. "You have chosen Commitment," the angel said.

But after a time a lot of Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "People were okay to love," they said. "But sometimes they stopped loving us and left. They broke our hearts." The angel just shook his head. "I cannot help you," he said. "You will have to be satisfied with the choices I gave you."

As the Loving Ones were leaving, someone saw a window off to one side and hurried to look out. Through it, they could see puppies and kittens and dogs and cats and lizards and hamsters and ferrets. The other Loving Ones hurried over.

"What about these?" they asked. 

But the angel just tried to shoo them away. "Those are Personal Empathy Trainers," he said. "But there's a problem with their system operations."

"Would they know that we love them?" someone asked. 

"Yes," the angel said. 

"Would they love us back?" another asked. 

"Yes," the angel said. 

"Will they stop loving us?" someone else asked.

"No," the angel admitted. "They will love you forever." 

"Then these are what we want," the Loving Ones said.

But the angel was very upset. "You don't understand," he told them. "You will have to feed these animals." 

"That's all right," the Loving Ones said. 

"You will have to clean up after them and take care of them forever." 

"We don't care." The Loving Ones did not listen.


They went down to where the Pets were and picked them up, seeing the love in their own hearts reflected in the animals' eyes. 

"They were not programmed right," the angel said. "We can't offer a warranty. We don't know how durable they are. Some of their systems malfunction very quickly, others last a long time." 

But the Loving Ones did not care. They were holding the warm little bodies and finding their hearts so filled with love that they thought they would burst. "We will take our chances," they said.

"You do not understand." The angel tried one more time. "They are so dependent on you that even the most well-made of them is not designed to outlive you. You are destined to suffer their loss."

The Loving Ones looked at the sweetness in their arms and nodded. "That is how it should be. It is a fair trade for the love they offer." 

The angel just watched them all go, shaking his head. "You have chosen Tears," he whispered. 

"So it is," the kind lady told the kitties. "And so each mommy and daddy knows. When they take a baby into their heart, they know that one day it will leave them and they will cry."

The little orange boy sat up. "So why do they take us in?" he asked. "Because even a moment of your love is worth years of pain later."

"Oh." The little orange boy got off the lady's lap and went back to the edge of the pond. His mommy was still there, and still crying. "Will she ever stop crying?" he asked the kind lady. 

She nodded. "You see, the Angel felt sorry for the Loving Ones, knowing how much they would suffer. He couldn't take the tears away but he made them special."

She dipped her hand into the pond and let the water trickle off her fingers. "He made them healing tears, formed from the special water here. Each tear holds bits of all the happy times of purring and petting and shared love. And the promise of love once again. As your mommy cries, she is healing. "It may take a long while, but the tears will help her feel better. In time she will be less sad and she will smile when she thinks of you. And then she will open her heart again to another little baby." 

"But then she will cry again one day," the little orange boy said. 

The lady just smiled at him as she got to her feet. "No, she will love again. That is all she will think about." She picked up Big Boy and Snowball and gave them hugs, then scratched Morgan's ear just how she liked. "Look," she said. "The butterflies have come. Shall we go over to play?" 

The other animals all ran ahead, but the little orange boy wasn't ready to leave his mommy. "Will I ever get to be with her again?"

The kind lady nodded. "You'll be in the eyes of every kitty she looks at. You'll be in the purr of every cat she pets. And late at night, when she's fast asleep, your spirit will snuggle up close to her and you both will feel at peace. One day soon, you can even send her a rainbow to tell her you're safe and waiting here for when it's her turn to come."

"I would like that," the little orange boy said and took one long look at his mommy. He saw her smile slightly through her tears and he knew she had remembered the time he almost fell into the bathtub.

"I love you, Mommy," he whispered. "It's okay if you cry." He glanced over at the others, running and playing and laughing with the butterflies. "Uh, Mommy? I gotta go play now, okay? But I'll be around, I promise." Then he turned and raced after the others. 

-Author Unknown


----------



## cheryl

Oh Haley,tears are just running down my face,that story was so precious and so sad,i'm missing my Pippi something terrible,and my other bunnies that are with Pippi now....i just hurt so much with Pippi because i watched him fade away from a healthy chubby boy,to a very skinny unhealthy boy andi tried and triedso hard to make him all better 

Thankyou for posting that story Haley..your to sweet :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## Haley

I really believe that he's somewhere much more beautiful now, Cheryl. 

Ive always loved that story and it makes me cry like a baby everytime I read it. I read it again the other day and thought of Pippi, your little "orange boy"


----------



## LuvaBun

I haven't posted here before now, mainly because it broke my heart . I have just looked at your YouTube video and I am sitting here crying.

Pippi touched so many here, and your fight to help him was amazing. We won't forget him :hug:

Jan


----------



## cheryl

Haley,i also believe he is up there in the most beautiful place..happy,healthy and full of life once again.......you know i haven't stopped thinking about what he went through...it feels like it's haunting me...i cannot seem to let go for what he went through....there's not a day that i don't cry....i can be alright for a while and then i just automatically start thinking about everything he went through and then all i do is cry...i know as time goes by it will get easier...or maybe it's because i'm just an over grown sook...i just don't know.

And yeah,my gorgeous little orange boy *smiles through the tears*

Thanks again Haley :hug:

Jan,Pippi was just an awesome little bunny...i just cannot believe what a battle he fought,he lost so much weight,yet he still battled on.......i just wish i could hold him in my arms again and tell him that i will always love him forever,and what a brave little bunny he was.

You know what makes this all hard and very sad for me..is the fact that he was still very alert,andhewas still the same old Pippi till the day he died,it was just his body that was leaving 

Thankyou for your kind words Jan :hug:

:sad:I really really miss Pippi


----------



## cheryl

Oh Pippi...i have been thinking about you constantly and what you went through,you have been gone from my life for four weeks now yesterday,i wanted to write this yesterday but i was finding it hard to come back to your thread again.

I'm sorry for what you went through with having EC,i wish so much that i had known more about it,i felt so alone as i knew nothing about EC...and i wish that the vets that you had seen also knew more about EC,maybe more could have been done for you....i just don't know,but i do know that they all did try their best to help you,especially Dr Lee,but i do alsoknow that the whole situation has been tremendously sad for me...it's been kinda hard for me to get over your death....i fought so hard for you Pippi,you know that!....every time i pulled out your basket to go see the vet i'm sure you thought 'oh no,i'm not going to that place again' especially when you had to have weekly visits for months...but you were always brave and you were always a good boy when you were at the vets.....all the Dr's that you had seen all said what a lovely and well behaved bunny you were,it made me feel very proud that you were mine.

Those months were very frustrating for me,especially when you were having all those tests but nothing significant was ever showing up....remember how i would always complain on the way home from the vetsabout the Dr's not knowing anything much,i'm sure you got sick of me complaining...but i now realize it wasn't really their fault at all....i was complaining because i just wanted them to make you all better again.

Two weeks agoi had recieved a special card from Dr Lee,inside it says....We know Pippi will be greatly missed.Our thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.With deepest sympathy from Dr Lee and staff at Pet Universe.

Signed Dr ChrisLee

On the front it says....Good friends live in our hearts forever.

The only thing is that the picture is of a cat and dog...no bunny,i guess that's because the majority of animals they see are cats and dogs,but it's still lovely no matter what.







Everyone loved you so much at Pet Universe,with the amount of visits you had to have,they all got to know you,and they all fell in love with you.

I do know that your free and happy,and in a brand new healthy body now,snuggling with your baby girl Strawberry.

I'm just amazed how all you bunnies have made such an impact on my life,one i will never ever forget.

Thinking of you and the other bunnies that have left my life,always

Forever your mum


----------



## JimD

:cry4:


----------



## CorkysMom

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pippi, it sounds like he really fought hard to stay with you as long as he could. 

That was a very nice card your vets office sent. 

Hang in there...I hope it will get better for you soon.


----------



## Haley

Thinking of you, Cheryl. :hug:


----------



## f_j

Your post brought tears to my eyes...I'm so sorry. Pippi was beautiful.


----------



## cheryl

Yeah Pippi sure was special,it's just so hard to forget what a tough battle he fought,especially since he was such adelicate little bunny in the last months of his life,and i still wonder to this day,how did he put up such a fight while he was having so many problems

My sister and me were talking about him a few days ago,and it felt so good talking about him,but so sad at the same time...the sadness was just so overwhelming,what Pippi went through is something that i will never forget.


----------



## cheryl

I have been meaning to post the lyrics to Goodbye my friend...the song that i had used for Pippi's slideshow.

Somehow these words just seem so perfect

Goodbye my friend

Oh we never know where life will take us
I know it's just a ride on the wheel
And we never know when death will shake us
And we wonder how it will feel

So goodbye my friend
I know I'll never see you again
But the time together through all the years
Will take away these tears
It's okay now
Goodbye my friend

I've seen a lot things that make me crazy
And I guess I held on to you
We could've run away and left well maybe
But it wasn't time and we both knew

So goodbye my friend
I know I'll never see you again
But the love you gave me through all the years
Will take away these tears
I'm okay now
Goodbye my friend

Life's so fragile and love's so pure
We can't hold on but we try
We watch how quickly it disappears
And we never know why

But I'm okay now
Goodbye my friend
You can go now
Goodbye my friend

In rememberance of a very special little boy


----------



## CorkysMom

What a sad but fitting song....:bigtears:

He was lucky to have you and I'm sure thats why/how he fought as long as hard as he did...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Cheryl, I watch your vid of Pippi all the time, it's awesome. As you know, we're going to do the same with Angel, yay!

It's under construction, haha.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> What a sad but fitting song....:bigtears:
> 
> He was lucky to have you and I'm sure thats why/how he fought as long as hard as he did...


I know. I cry everytime I watch it.:sad:


----------



## cheryl

Corky'sMom...i'm very certain that is why Pippi did fight for as long as he did....i had spent endless amount of time with him...cuddling him,telling him how proud i was of him and how special he was....he would always lick me no matter how he was feeling,to this day i still picture everything that he went through...i see his very bad days when he just looked so sad and i would just hold him and cry into his fur,and then i see his good days when he looked happy...i always knew when he was having a good day because he would come searching for me and when he found me he would just sit close to me....Pippi was always a special bunny...but spending so much time with him and always being at the vets with him...we shared a very tight bond,he ended up more attached to me than ever...i cannot believe the love that he showed me.

I keep wishing that he didn't get so sick...not like that.. you know...i keep thinking...what if more could have been done for him....those what if's are torture,i'm one of those people that hold onto things...it's hard for me to let go of the sadness,i do nothing but think of what i have lost.

And those lyrics to Goodbye my friend are just so fitting...it's just perfect for the way i feel about Pippi........he was suchan awesome little bunny.....i wish he was still here....yeah...i wish he was still here with me 



Crystal...you are always as sweet as ever...you know that!....i'm looking forward to seeing sweet Angel's video...she was such a special little girl..big hugs to you:hug:

Today i was cleaning the kitchen cupboard out,and i came across Pippi's e collar,he had to wear the collar so he wouldn't pull out his stitches,he hated that collar so much...i still see that evil look he gave Dr Lee when he had put the collar on him,Pippi was so mad at him,everyone in the vet all went awwww when they seen him..he did look really cute with it on.

Anyway when i came across his collar,the tears just fell...and i just sat there for a long time just thinking about everything....i'm a very sentimental person and i hold a lot of things close to my heart...i wasn't going to throw it away..so i stored in in my linen closet....just for the memories.

I wish to god all the time..that please never let me go through that with any of my other bunnies...i could not stand to watch another bunny go through what Pippi did...it's just to heart breaking to watch somethingi loved so much just slowly slip away frommy life 

Cheryl


----------



## CorkysMom

Hang in there Cheryl, I'm so sorry its so hard for you...I can only begin to imagine the pain you are going thrufrom when I came close to loosing Corky..it was devistating...he did stop breathing a couple of times. We have that same kind of bond you had Pippi had, I can only imagine how lost and alone you feel w/o him. :bigtears:

I know that it's not enuff, but try to dwell on the fact that you gave him a wonderful life and try so hard to look back on the good times...I know someday I will be in your shoes and I know, like I said, WAY easier said than done. 

A place like this is good to have, here folks understand...while the rest of the world thinks/says...'its just a bunny'....wow do those people SO do NOT get it! :craziness


----------



## cheryl

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> A place like this is good to have, here folks understand...while the rest of the world thinks/says...'its just a bunny'....wow do those people SO do NOT get it!



Yep i agree,if i couldn't say how i feel here on this forum....i know it would beSO much harder for me....i have absolutely noone that really understands....i think they try,but i know they don't...because i still hear those words they say,'he was just a rabbit'..when they say this they don't realize that it makes me cry inside and it makes me sad.

When Pippi was going through all that crap and i had spent a few thousand dollarson him by the time he died....i was told i shouldn't waste my money....'why am i wasting so much money on a rabbit that cost just $25'...ugh,it makes me so mad.

I just need to say that i went through some crap with my childrens dad,some stuff that i'm sure has left me emontionally scarred...my bunnies have brought so much backto my life,more than what i think people realize.....i would do anything for my bunnies,for what they do for me.

Pippi was awesome,i still cannot believe to this day what a brave fight he put up,he was so fragile..as his health problems and having EC took all of his body fat away,yet he still battled on.....i do know he was a lot stronger than i ever will be.


----------



## CorkysMom

When people ask you why you put all that $ into a rabbit, turn it right around on them...ask them if they'd do the same for their dog/cat...and when they say yes, say then HOW is this any different?!?!? Usually shuts them right up, and some even get a bit of realization after that....those folks just don't understand rabbits are such an awesome pet, just as valuable as their dog or cat!


----------



## cheryl

I have actually said that before to someone,their reply was 'yeah,but a dog lives much longer than a rabbit'.....ohh well people like that are just very ignorant.

I love my bunnies no matter what anybody says to me and what i did for Pippi,i would do all over again


----------



## cheryl

Hey my sweet boy....i was going through all your vet reciepts last night....yep you knew i was weird like that by keeping them all,i have all you bunnies reciepts when you have all been to see the vet....the boys would always say 'mum why are you keeping them'...but i know deep down they knew....a lot of memories are in those reciepts...a lot of tears are in there as well...painful memories of how much i tried to help you.

Jeremy and me started talking about you..we talked about the funny things you used to do before you got sick,and how in love you and Strawberry were and just what you would be getting up to up there in Rainbow bridge...so i guess i just had this need to come back to your thread.

You are forever in my heart Pippi...you and the other bunnies,you are all never far from my mind...but i know that you all know that already.


I ask you not to mourn for me,
For many long, sad days;
My tired body's gone to rest,
Kept warm by sun's soft rays. 

I pray, don't long for me, my dear,
Our souls are bound with twine,
By love that knows no end in sight,
A hope, forever mine. 

And finally, please do live your life,
My love surrounds your soul;
For when you cry those wretched tears,
Gold memories will take hold. 

So think of me, my tearful friend,
Who loved me, loved me so,
My life with you was so complete,
It took God, to make me go. 

I don't know who wrote this...but it's so fitting for my Pippi

Love mumink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Your Pippi will always reside in our hearts. {{{HUGS}}}


----------

